# Help my home theater room has ceiling tiles!



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok my new room is 11' x 22' x 8'. The only problem is I have ceiling tiles for a ceiling in the room. Are there any options besides hanging sheetrock to make this room sound better? I move in in about a month and wanted suggestions. Thanks for your time.


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

What are the current sound problems with the room? Ceiling tiles can potentially act as a absorber and help the sound.


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

No problems yet I haven't set up the theater there yet. I just thought there might be a problem with ceiling tiles.


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

The usual problem with a drop ceiling is that loud and low sub bass can cause noises from the metal skeleton vibrating. This can be abated or stopped completely by putting putting things on top of the tiles like boards or insulation especially in trouble spots. I have a very large sub and I have a drop ceiling and have addressed the issue to my satisfaction.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, ceiling tiles are excellent for sound absorption, if you put insulation above them like roxsal you will even do better. It can act like a huge bass trap if you put a couple of egg crates in two spots and have the roxsal above that.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If the tiles are 'acoustic' I don't see a downside unless you think they are ugly.
You mentioned hanging sheetrock ... I assume the tiles are not part of a suspended ceiling? ??
Not sure if it would be a good idea to sheetrock over ceiling tile that is glued to something (sheetrock / plaster&lath) or not.
More information is needed about how your ceiling is constructed.


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

The tiles are laying on the little metal frames if I had to call them something. The tiles can be moved easily.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok that is a suspended ceiling.
What did you have in mind when you said hanging Sheetrock?


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

I meant take down the ceiling I have and sheetrock it. Is what I have good for sound?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I believe so - if you implement Tony's idea of putting insulation above the tiles, you add weight on top of them to reduce the potential for the supports to vibrate as well as adding absorption.


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Cool do I need special insulation? Anyone have a link to the insulation I should buy?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Roxul safe n sound. do a search here for a dealer near you.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with what the others have posted.

What is above the suspended ceiling now?


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Not sure whats above the tiles I don't move in for a month. WIll check sometime.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Safe n sound is available at Lowes and possibly Home Depot. Highly recommended


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

What is safe n sound?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Third hit on Google.
http://www.roxul.com/products/residential/roxul+safe'n'sound


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

